# Automounting and Dolphin



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been trying to get amd to automount the CD drive and USB devices. The first problem I'm encountering is with Dolphin. The CD drive will mount and unmount automatically when I use the command line. For example `% cd /cdrom` mounts it, and once I leave the directory I can then open the drive and remove the disc. However, when I access the drive with Dolphin, it will not let go of the drive until I close the program. Simply moving to another directory is not enough. Any suggestions?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2013)

The sysutils/automount seems perfect solution for You as it automount drives and does not automount CDs 

Check details on automount thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29895


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks vermaden, that does look useful and I'll look at it tomorrow. Perhaps it will solve the situation with automounting multiple USB devices in random order, which I haven't figured out yet.

In any case, I was hoping to get the CD problem sorted out with Dolphin and this doesn't sound like a solution. Perhaps I didn't understand your suggestion.

Dolphin won't let go of the drive (ie. allow eject) until the program is closed, which is pretty mickey mouse. I did a check with Konqueror, and it does not have that problem. Like I said, the command line works perfectly, so it looks like Dolphin is the only issue. Does it use some other built in mounter/unmounter which is fighting amd?

PS: This is my wife's machine and I have to have it working fairly smoothly with the GUI, which at this point is xfce.


----------

